# Will non-alcoholic beer be judged best craft beer in Australia?



## Feldon (13/1/22)

The end is nigh!

The _Canberra Times_ is talking up its local alcohol-free (0.5%) Heaps Normal as potential Best Beer at GABS this year.

The alcohol-free Canberra beer tipped to be voted Australia's best craft beer 

Funny ad for Heaps Normal taking the piss out of Aussie rangas :


----------



## YAPN (13/1/22)

So whats the message here. Drink Dutch Courage - Be Like Dennis. (?) Advertising is a strange industry.


----------



## Feldon (13/1/22)

I think the marketing message is that if you think you need to get a bit pissed to have an epic time, you actually don't have to, and you can have a good time and even hang around in pubs and clubs with your _faux _beer pretending you are a drinker, but you're not. I think.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (14/1/22)

It's like electric cars, there is no place for them in Australia


----------



## Feldon (14/1/22)

Yes there is.


----------

